# Villager not celebrating birthday?



## Laudine (May 18, 2014)

So, today is Pekoe's birthday. I checked the message board, and yes there is a message wishing her a happy birthday.
I went to her house to give her a present, but she's not at home! She's walking outside, and she talks like normal. 
I checked with other characters, and while this time she's at home, there's no still no birthday party at all.
I didn't have my gates open, and I don't ignore her at all. 

Why doesn't she celebrate her birthday? Is my game bugged? Does this ever happen to anyone?


----------



## Saturniidae (May 18, 2014)

hmm what time is it in your game. they don't celebrate for the whole day. that's something I noticed when it was Mint's birthday


----------



## Laudine (May 18, 2014)

It's currently 11am on the 18th May. 
I first noticed that she didn't celebrate her birthday on 6am. I thought it was because no one else was awake to celebrate, so I TTed a little ahead. But no, still no party for the poor girl :<


----------



## Improv (May 18, 2014)

Oh gosh, I just got Pekoe a present. I hope she's home for me, I'll go check now.

edit: She's home for me, celebrating her birthday with Lopez.


----------



## Laudine (May 18, 2014)

Aw that's great that's she's celebrating in your town! ;v; I wonder why she doesn't in mine... 

If I remember correctly Phoebe didn't celebrate her birthday as well, but that time I was stuck plot resetting for Francine for a few days, so I thought it was normal because I was checking with new characters. 
I don't like the sound of this. I'm getting worried now haha @_@;


----------



## Saturniidae (May 18, 2014)

Maybe because it's the morning in your town. You know how some villagers wake up at different times. and they usually have the villager that they are friends with partying with them throughout the day. so I would say check between 1pm and 9pm.


----------



## Laudine (May 18, 2014)

Ooh thank you, I should try that! Let me TT to 1pm... *crosses fingers*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aw nope, I TTed to 1pm and 3pm, but she's still outside


----------



## Saturniidae (May 18, 2014)

Oh no  in her invitation did she mention a time


----------



## L. Lawliet (May 18, 2014)

are your gates open?


----------



## Maven2379 (May 18, 2014)

I noticed that Coach wasn't celebrating his birthday, then I realized my gates were open! Duh LOL they don't celebrate when you gates are open! Closed my gates then went to his house and he was partying!


----------



## Laudine (May 18, 2014)

Saturniidae said:


> Oh no  in her invitation did she mention a time


Unfortunately no, it was just regular "come to my party!" invitation ;.;




			
				L. Lawliet said:
			
		

> are your gates open?


No, my gate is closed. I have double checked it just in case I missed it, but it's closed.



She's now wandering in re-tail, almost like she's taunting me haha xD Let me give you a gift already!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Maven2379 said:


> I noticed that Coach wasn't celebrating his birthday, then I realized my gates were open! Duh LOL they don't celebrate when you gates are open! Closed my gates then went to his house and he was partying!



Aw I wish that's the case with Pekoe! I immediately checked my gate hoping that it was the cause, but unfortunately it's already closed  I wonder if there's another thing I missed...


----------



## MayorKatie (May 18, 2014)

try tting one day forward and then back to her birthday. maybe that will trigger it.


----------



## Laudine (May 18, 2014)

That's a great idea  Thank you, will try that now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gah! Nope, nothing happened. I TTed one day forward and back to her birthday. There's a new birthday announcement in message board, but she's still outside >_<


----------



## Saturniidae (May 18, 2014)

she's taunting you >_<  hmm what could it be. I hope you can solve this mystery ^^ do you have any other characters in your town try loading it up with them and I'd say go to after 5 pm and see what happens


----------



## Hirisa (May 18, 2014)

Just a shot in the dark, but do you have any secondary characters like pattern mules, etc, who have a birthday today?


----------



## Laudine (May 18, 2014)

Saturniidae said:


> she's taunting you >_<  hmm what could it be. I hope you can solve this mystery ^^ do you have any other characters in your town try loading it up with them and I'd say go to after 5 pm and see what happens


Haha absolutely! She's now looking at me with that big blue eyes and a smug smile... I imagine she thought "Trying to throw me a party, eh?" xD
I do have another character though! Let me try that whilst I'm crossing my fingers...




			
				Hirisa said:
			
		

> Just a shot in the dark, but do you have any secondary characters like pattern mules, etc, who have a birthday today?


I do have another characters, but their birthdays are still months away ;.;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mmm, I tried to load another character by 6pm but still nothing happened >.<
I have also tried to TT a day back and waited for the birthday day to roll but still no party.

I'm starting to think that I broke something by plot resetting for Francine and making a new character on Phoebe's birthday. After I deleted that new character I came to check on Phoebe, but there were no party in her house.

Now I wonder if I'll ever have a villager celebrate their birthday anymore ;-; I wish their birthdays aren't so far apart so I can check... The next birthday would be Marshal's in September >_<

Would moving someone in trigger something I wonder?


----------



## Saturniidae (May 18, 2014)

This is so weird. I've never heard of this happening


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 18, 2014)

Did she invite you? Did she send you a letter asking you to come? If not, that's your problem I think.


----------



## stitchmaker (May 18, 2014)

I had a problem with my 3rd player.  Everyone was able to celebrate the villagers birthday but her. 
She didn't speak to the villager leading up to the birthday.  So she missed out.


----------



## Laudine (May 18, 2014)

Saturniidae said:


> This is so weird. I've never heard of this happening


Yes I haven't heard of it too. I just hope it doesn't lead to any bigger, game-breaking bug :'< *paranoia*




			
				Chibi.Hoshi said:
			
		

> Did she invite you? Did she send you a letter asking you to come? If not, that's your problem I think.






			
				stitchmaker said:
			
		

> I had a problem with my 3rd player. Everyone was able to celebrate the villagers birthday but her.
> She didn't speak to the villager leading up to the birthday. So she missed out.


OH MY GOSH. Now that you mention it, one of my other characters has her inbox absolutely full. Like, so full that I can't even order stuff from the catalog anymore (it says her mail was absolutely full and I seriously have to clear them up)
Perhaps Pekoe can't send invitation since my mule's inbox was absolutely stuffed and that leads to no party?

I have to go to work now, and I don't think I can play for the rest of this day, but when I got the chance tomorrow I'll try to clear that character's mailbox, and maybe TT one week behind so Pekoe'll have another chance to send invitation.
Thank you for the suggestion!!! Fingers crossed it'll work this time D:


----------

